# How to print logos on t-shirts using heat transfer paper



## kamo87 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi all,

We've just entered the business and have a quetion about/is it possible to print logos( let's say DIRECT TV logo on ASH shirt for example) using transfer paper, and a heat press (ONLY) so that only the letter show on the fabric( I need all the negative space on the transfer paper does not transfer onto the fabric as white residue)

We have read that using transparent paper is not the best solution due to lack of durability. 

P.S Sorry if this question was asked before, but we are on a short deadline and we need to find out the answer ASAP.

Thank you in advance


----------



## tskid (May 28, 2008)

Yes, you can order the print through companies that print plastisol heat transfers.
I used f&m expression when I use to do heat transfers.

Only the design transfers over and the cost of getting the transfers made are pretty reasonable.

Also go through the heat transfer section of the forum or search heat transfers and you will find many resources related to your question.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

kamo87 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We've just entered the business and have a quetion about/is it possible to print logos( let's say DIRECT TV logo on ASH shirt for example) using transfer paper, and a heat press (ONLY) so that only the letter show on the fabric( I need all the negative space on the transfer paper does not transfer onto the fabric as white residue)
> 
> ...


Yes, your best bet for quality and no transparent material in the negative space is to order custom plastisol heat transfers made with your logo. 

These are high quality heat transfers that are actually screen printed onto transfer paper by a screen printer (that specializes in heat transfers). They ship you the pre-printed transfers with your design so you can apply them with a heat press as needed.

There's a list of plastisol transfer suppliers here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

And here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html


----------

